

Ask HN: Image Recognition APIs / Libraries for iOS - desigooner

Me and my friend are starting to work on an idea as a way to get into mobile development. We wanted to incorporate an image search like Meal Snap or Snooth Wine Pro for some specific products.<p>I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direction w.r.t. papers, libraries or APIs that could be used for image recognition (iOS as well as Android platform).<p>I looked at Tineye but I find their costs to be prohibitive for a side project.<p>Thanks
======
seats
I've used Intel's image libs on other platforms and found them to be
excellent.

No idea how well it works on ios, but according to wikipedia it's supported-

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCV>

------
instakill
Face.com, the creators of Phototagger and Photofinder Facebook applications,
offers a free face recognition API for photos.

